# Pigeons in my Bathroom



## faery (Mar 9, 2014)

we recently moved into a house that was vacant for a while and when we got there we discovered a perfect little pigeon nest with 2 eggs in the bathroom sink.

I couldn't get rid of it so decided to leave them until they fly the nest. it has been about 5 weeks now and they look fully grown. the mama and dad hang out on the drainpipe outside the bathroom and pop in to see them. they have only in the last couple days lost all of their baby feathers.

I'm wondering a few things.
1. when should i expect them to leave permanently?
2. will they come back?
3. do pigeons keep nesting in the same spot?

i'd really like my bathroom back, and while it has been a nice experience seeing them hatch and grow i don't really want to do it again!!
thanks for your help!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

What an awfully kind gesture to let them stay and hatch their eggs
...around 30 - 40 days they should be flying , but I suspect they might hang around for a while.

When these fledglings leave , seal of the entry point , the young ones may in the end disappear , but the adults may be a little more determined to hang around . Any ideas how long they might have been there prior to you ?


----------



## faery (Mar 9, 2014)

The last week of January was when we found the nest with eggs. I suspect the window was left open on the last open house/auction day in late November. So sometime between those date the pigeons found their home! I suspect closer to the January date as the bathroom was fairly clean, just with the nest and eggs. 

Most people think I'm nuts letting them hatch but it's not their fault the real estate agent was an idiot and didn't close the windows. 

I'm checking them everyday now. If it notice them gone should I shut the windows or do they need some time to come back and forth before they completely leave?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Well.... I don't think you are nuts .It says something about you and your nature , which is gracious and kind 

I recently swept a pigeon off one of my cities main streets ...and while waiting for a bus with a pigeon in my hands , you should have seen the looks I was getting 

I eventually walked into the Myer department store and walked up to the girl at the clinique makeup counter and she ran and got me a box and helped put holes in the box , her co worker was just standing there stunned ...it was obvious he thought I was nuts too .

good luck with your family of pigeons and hope you have your bathroom back soon


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I love your story! You should have your bath back shortly. Soon as you see the bath empty close the window or Ma and Pa bird will be laying another round of eggs any time.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

faery said:


> I'm checking them everyday now. If it notice them gone should I shut the windows or do they need some time to come back and forth before they completely leave?


In the beginning the children will come back and forth as they will be learning to fly then, when you think they are done with their flying lessons (  ) you can shut the windows just don't let the parents lay eggs again.
-Rubeena


----------

